# Anybody like titanium or old-school Merlin or fixies? :-)



## terminaut (Dec 19, 2003)

This is a project I've been toying with for a while but only recently executed on. The bike is nearly all titanium except for the wheelset and the plastic body on the pedals.


Frame is by Cambridge Merlin, but I dub the bike "Blackbird".













































​
When the bike is in a more laid-back mood it kicks back as a scorcher...









​


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*saaaweeeet!*


----------



## aosty (Jan 7, 2004)

Lame... what, no ti Arayas or ti hubs?


----------



## Hollywood (Dec 30, 2003)

jerk!

what scorcher saddle? cut Brooks?


----------



## terminaut (Dec 19, 2003)

aosty said:


> Lame... what, no ti Arayas or ti hubs?


Hey looooooser! Find me some titanium track hubs and I'll build these rims up!


----------



## terminaut (Dec 19, 2003)

Hollywood said:


> jerk!
> 
> what scorcher saddle? cut Brooks?


No chop-shop stuff fer me, mon. That's a 1950's Swallow.


----------



## Hollywood (Dec 30, 2003)

terminaut said:


> That's a 1950's Swallow.


of course it is 

post this tin can on RBR/Fixie.


----------



## aosty (Jan 7, 2004)

terminaut said:


> Hey looooooser! Find me some titanium track hubs and I'll build these rims up!


Ti Arayas!


----------



## John Jencks (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm sorry, but that's no longer a bicycle.


That's a two-wheeled-leg-powered-machine for slicing up air molecules at high speed.



And it's incredibly beautiful.


----------



## dlbennett (Mar 1, 2004)

*I really like the Ti Chain!*

I have yet to spin one of those.

That is one amazing bike and congrats. Make sure if you ever sell to always keep one piece of Ti from it and then in honor YOU WILL have to build another bike around that piece.

But yes in fact I love Ti. A Ti frame sits behind me as I type and watches over me. It snickers if it appears I am buying something online for another bike.

db

"_I think my wheels are spinning in the wrong direction?_


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

Wow


----------



## ink1373 (Nov 16, 2005)

I don't think I've ever seen ti drop bars before. 

Who bent those for you? Hmm. Ti Midges in my future?


----------



## long hazy daze (Oct 19, 2005)

If it were lugged, I'd be impressed.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

*seconded*



ink1373 said:


> I don't think I've ever seen ti drop bars before.
> 
> Who bent those for you? Hmm. Ti Midges in my future?


where did those bars come from?


----------



## terminaut (Dec 19, 2003)

hollister said:


> where did those bars come from?


The bars are vintage Passoni (Italian). For those wondering the chain is also Italian and is the Regina Titanio. And if I am remembering right, the saddle also came from Italy and was custom made by an individual.

Hollister, thanks for the offer on the Merlin stickers but I'm going to keep the bike nude titanium.


----------



## AteMrYeats (Oct 26, 2004)

That saddle looks seriously sharp, like it would cut your pills clean off in an accident.


----------



## terminaut (Dec 19, 2003)

long hazy daze said:


> If it were lugged, I'd be impressed.


Dammmnn son, you've just turned my whole world upside down.... and for what?! Some stinkin' lugs that any smoe can press together?! (tongue in cheek) LOL

Here... mebbe an *original* Schwinn Paramount Team 6-Day bike works better for ya. It's circa 1938 and is probably the start of the high-end lug scene for the USA. This one is numbered "1".









​


----------



## long hazy daze (Oct 19, 2005)

terminaut said:


> Dammmnn son, you've just turned my whole world upside down.... and for what?! Some stinkin' lugs that any smoe can press together?! (tongue in cheek) LOL
> 
> Here... mebbe an *original* Schwinn Paramount Team 6-Day bike works better for ya. It's circa 1938 and is probably the start of the high-end lug scene for the USA. This one is numbered "1".


Oh yeah, well I have an 80's Nishiki that I converted to a fixed gear.

All of your bikes suck.

I [email protected]#$%@#$^@ hate you.


----------



## terminaut (Dec 19, 2003)

AteMrYeats said:


> That saddle looks seriously sharp, like it would cut your pills clean off in an accident.


Heheh... That would only happen if somebody was foolish enough to ride it.  That there is definitely a display-only saddle.

For riding I'd probably put on this other ti saddle.


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

dude.....you are friggin PHREAKY! that is psick!


----------



## terminaut (Dec 19, 2003)

long hazy daze said:


> Oh yeah, well I have an 80's Nishiki that I converted to a fixed gear.
> 
> All of your bikes suck.
> 
> I [email protected]#$%@#$^@ hate you.


LOL. I've got some "off the beaten path" bikes too, like a 70's Campania (Japanese pretending to be Italian) that I bought for $20 and converted to singlespeed. I also picked up this Huffy frame from eBay for $5, and built it up then raced it in the 2002 Singlespeed World championships. 










It's all good!


----------



## long hazy daze (Oct 19, 2005)

terminaut said:


> LOL. I've got some "off the beaten path" bikes too, like a 70's Campania (Japanese pretending to be Italian) that I bought for $20 and converted to singlespeed. I also picked up this Huffy frame from eBay for $5, and built it up then raced it in the 2002 Singlespeed World championships.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, those pedals are worth 3x that bike.

I have literally a pile of old Huffys that I just got from CL, I'd be willing to trade you some of 'em for one of them fancy-pants bikes you got there.


----------



## Brutal Cycles (Feb 16, 2007)

terminaut said:


> "Blackbird"
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Jezis Term. I got more than a little biological seeing that.

Definitely one of the sexiest bikes ever posted on this forum.

Total K.O. Bravo! ​


----------



## terminaut (Dec 19, 2003)

Brutal Cycles said:


> Jezis Term. I got more than a little biological seeing that.


LOL. Amazing how one innocent little sentence evokes such graphic visuals! Ehhh...Thanks?! 

I guess you underwent a username change? I haven't frequented the forums in a while.


----------



## totally_fixxated (Aug 24, 2005)

*Ti fetish!*

term, what happened to the rest of your quiver @ fooriders? 









You need to post your trick Ti goodies more often!
Still interested in getting some xacd cranks?

Ted


----------



## Brutal Cycles (Feb 16, 2007)

terminaut said:


> LOL. Amazing how one innocent little sentence evokes such graphic visuals! Ehhh...Thanks?!
> 
> I guess you underwent a username change? I haven't frequented the forums in a while.


 Hehe... yeah.

I took a little time off as well, & when I came back, couldn't remember the password or email I'd signed up with way back then... so I'm a noob again! Ah well, fresh starts can be good.

Getting pretty close to completing the ol wintage mtb collection & getting on to making some of this new stuff. Nice to see you've been busy doing good work... Man is that a looker. Yow!


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

Blimey Mr. T very impressive.


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

Love both the BlackBird and the Paramount. I especially like the wood rims. heheh... I said 'wood.' I had a chance to buy a set of wood track rims years ago. Are they still out there being used? And by used I mean ridden, and not on conestoga wagons headed west. Don't make me go to a Roadie Forum and ask... they're icky.


----------



## terminaut (Dec 19, 2003)

totally_fixxated said:


> term, what happened to the rest of your quiver @ fooriders?
> 
> You need to post your trick Ti goodies more often!
> Still interested in getting some xacd cranks?
> ...


I'm sad to say my own sites have been grossly neglected due to being busy with the kids. I had intended to set up a new gallery between chainedrevolution.com and fooriders.com (both my sites), but I'm constantly chasing time.

The new foo site is mostly freeride/techie oriented, but if you want to see the old galleries they're still up at:

old fooriders gallery

As for the xacd cranks... heck yeah as I'm always willing to check out different ti stuff. I think they'd make cool fixie cranks!


----------



## terminaut (Dec 19, 2003)

Caffeine Powered said:


> Love both the BlackBird and the Paramount. I especially like the wood rims. heheh... I said 'wood.' I had a chance to buy a set of wood track rims years ago. Are they still out there being used? And by used I mean ridden, and not on conestoga wagons headed west. Don't make me go to a Roadie Forum and ask... they're icky.


Wood rims are still being used, but only for nostalgic purposes as far as I'm aware. Cerchio Ghisallo from Italy still makes them in various sizes/shapes. Check 'em out at this link:

Cerchio Ghisallo


----------



## The SS Boz (Apr 12, 2004)

Wow so clean, very nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tomimcmillar (Oct 27, 2005)

terminaut said:


>


*that is foooooking beeyooootiFull!*

essence of bike, nice work.


----------



## Hollywood (Dec 30, 2003)

*wood*



terminaut said:


> Wood rims are still being used, but only for nostalgic purposes as far as I'm aware.


Townsend Cycles exhibited his track bike at the NAHBS show this year featuring wood rims. He was on his way to race it in the UK on a grass track after the show.

speaking of....I'm surprised we didn't see you at the show Termy.


----------



## terminaut (Dec 19, 2003)

Hollywood said:


> Townsend Cycles exhibited his track bike at the NAHBS show this year featuring wood rims. He was on his way to race it in the UK on a grass track after the show.
> 
> speaking of....I'm surprised we didn't see you at the show Termy.


There was a small chance of me hitting the show, but unfortunately external factors didn't come through so I skipped it.

As for wood rims, I just hit my storage and found that I have 10 pairs of various vintage! Hopefully later this year I will be hitting the velodrome on a wood-rimmed Peugeot track bike from around 1900 or so. We'll have to do an outing. 

Did you happen to catch what brand of wood rims are on the Townsend bike?


----------



## terminaut (Dec 19, 2003)

aosty said:


> Ti Arayas!


Dammmmmmn. I found a set of ti-shelled hubs in storage that will be easy to respace and convert for track use... but they're 28-holed and my Araya rims are 32! *ALMOST*


----------



## wookie (Jan 24, 2007)

Nice collection! I particulary like the wooden tubulars. Let's see some more of your rides.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

When I saw the subject of this post, I was going to reply, "look up posts by a guy named terminaut - he has more ti than an aerospace company". Nevermind......


----------



## aka brad (Dec 24, 2003)

*I was wondering when you would show yourself again..*



terminaut said:


> Dammmnn son, you've just turned my whole world upside down.... and for what?! Some stinkin' lugs that any smoe can press together?! (tongue in cheek) LOL
> 
> Here... mebbe an *original* Schwinn Paramount Team 6-Day bike works better for ya. It's circa 1938 and is probably the start of the high-end lug scene for the USA. This one is numbered "1".
> 
> ...


I don't think I've ever seen a bike like this.. wow is allowed since words escape me.



terminaut said:


> I'm sad to say my own sites have been grossly neglected due to being busy with the kids


 Glad to see you still have your priorities in the correct order. @ 14 my son is now taller than me; don't miss a moment because they're grown up in a moment.

1G1G, Brad

The Lord has risen; he has risen indeed.


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

*I really dig the scorcher flavor*

That is super cool...

What no bottle mounts


----------



## Locoman (Jan 12, 2004)

That bike might be the coolest I've ever seen. Period.


----------



## SlowSSer (Dec 19, 2003)

nice "return from the grave" post, Term.

by the way- do you still ride?  

all kidding aside, how are you and the rest of the fam-dam-ly doing? I'm going to have some unique ti bling to show you soon....hope to see you out on a ride!

edit: that should read pham-dam-ly, shouldnt it?


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Jan 12, 2004)

I just admire that you chose a cambridge Merlin to hang those parts on. I imagine you had other options for the frame, but the Merlin is ti at its finest. the old merlin.

i have a merlin frame that i just cannot seem to sell. i would rather rummage through all of my junk if i need to top up the paypal account, than sell that frame.

i would love to see your storage space. probably has some sort of titanium force field around it.


----------



## sacostello (Jun 2, 2006)

*I'm not into fixies...*

but...that is a really, really nice bicycle. I can appreciate someone going all in like that. Can't believe anyone would criticize that bike. Nice ride.


----------



## grawbass (Aug 23, 2004)

[/CENTER]

Jesus, Mary and Joseph.


----------



## newsboymerlin (Jan 7, 2005)

very cool, tam...:thumbsup: 
a barstemcombo from passoni and a seat-/postcombo would make it even "cleaner"...


----------



## terminaut (Dec 19, 2003)

wookie said:


> Nice collection! I particulary like the wooden tubulars. Let's see some more of your rides.


I'll have to try and get some photos of recent stuff when I get a chance. This bike is probably my favorite of the trackies, though. It's a 1950's Masi built for Reg Harris.


----------



## terminaut (Dec 19, 2003)

aka brad said:


> Glad to see you still have your priorities in the correct order. @ 14 my son is now taller than me; don't miss a moment because they're grown up in a moment.
> 
> 1G1G, Brad
> 
> The Lord has risen; he has risen indeed.


You're cracking me up as I didn't get the religious part of the post right away. Anyways, yeah - we're in awe of how fast they do grow up and are trying to make the most of every moment we can share with them. Last weekend we ended up going to two different Easter egg hunts, as a matter of fact!

Here's Zach asking Tia how she made out on the hunt!


----------



## terminaut (Dec 19, 2003)

newsboymerlin said:


> very cool, tam...:thumbsup:
> a barstemcombo from passoni and a seat-/postcombo would make it even "cleaner"...


LOL. You know exactly what's up in the ti scene! 

I do like the clean looks of the combo pieces but the small issue with them is that they can't be adjusted to suit your riding preferences. My handlebars actually were a Passoni bar/stem piece identical to the ones seen at this link. I had the stem removed though as it was too short and not the correct angle for my use. Cheers!


----------



## terminaut (Dec 19, 2003)

jh_on_the_cape said:


> I just admire that you chose a cambridge Merlin to hang those parts on. I imagine you had other options for the frame, but the Merlin is ti at its finest. the old merlin.


I think old Merlin represents a certain era in biking and everybody should have at least one.


----------



## terminaut (Dec 19, 2003)

SlowSSer said:


> nice "return from the grave" post, Term.


Dude. I think of it more like Phoenix rising!  ...but not actually since I only have time to get on the forums occasionally and can't participate fully.



SlowSSer said:


> by the way- do you still ride?


My next door neighbor is totally into fixies so I've been doing some riding with him, but in all reality I'm not likely to see any trail time soon.



SlowSSer said:


> all kidding aside, how are you and the rest of the fam-dam-ly doing? I'm going to have some unique ti bling to show you soon....hope to see you out on a ride!
> 
> edit: that should read pham-dam-ly, shouldnt it?


Everyone is doing great. Show me da bling!!!


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Holy carp!*

I think I just came.

Just don't put a lefty on it, eh?


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

Sick. "Blackbird" is the perfect name. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Treechunk (Jul 20, 2005)

how much does it weigh? I mean, if you're gonna do all that, it better be worth it right?


----------



## terminaut (Dec 19, 2003)

Treechunk said:


> how much does it weigh? I mean, if you're gonna do all that, it better be worth it right?


No idea on the weight. I'm really a ti-weenie at heart and rarely build my bikes to be as light as it can be, although I do have a bunch of light parts.


----------



## singlespeedinca (Jul 3, 2006)

terminaut, the Merlin is *really* nice! Thanks for sharing the pics.

Now who is a modern builder with the skills to build a similar ti track bike/scorcher?

Are there any contemporary examples?


----------



## jisozaki (Apr 23, 2004)

I gotta ask the obvious question that no one else has asked (or did I miss it?). How much does it weigh?


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

jisozaki said:


> I gotta ask the obvious question that no one else has asked (or did I miss it?). How much does it weigh?


See posts #53and #54.


----------



## terminaut (Dec 19, 2003)

singlespeedinca said:


> terminaut, the Merlin is *really* nice! Thanks for sharing the pics.
> 
> Now who is a modern builder with the skills to build a similar ti track bike/scorcher?
> 
> Are there any contemporary examples?


Hiya... Sorry about the late reply but I just don't have enough time to frequent the forums as much as I'd like. 

Anyways, if I were to have a bike made today I would first approach Wes Williams / Willits with my specs for a custom scorcher. I probably wouldn't build it too much differently than my Merlin though (I don't like his current stock Scorcher due to the sloping top tube) other than better tire clearance.


----------



## terminaut (Dec 19, 2003)

Recent shots of a few of my favorite track bikes:





































More detailed photos of the Paramount can be seen here:

https://www.chainedrevolution.com/images/bikes/paramount/sprint/details.htm


----------



## totally_fixxated (Aug 24, 2005)

BEAUTIFUL! 
How about a titanium chaser?


----------



## stinkymutt (Jul 28, 2005)

Try Wes Williams over at Willits.


----------



## stinkymutt (Jul 28, 2005)

singlespeedinca said:


> terminaut, the Merlin is *really* nice! Thanks for sharing the pics.
> 
> Now who is a modern builder with the skills to build a similar ti track bike/scorcher?
> 
> Are there any contemporary examples?


Try Wes Williams over at Willits Brand in Austin.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

stinkymutt said:


> Try Wes Williams over at Willits Brand in Austin.


Post #58 reads:



terminaut said:


> Anyways, if I were to have a bike made today I would first approach Wes Williams / Willits with my specs for a custom scorcher. I probably wouldn't build it too much differently than my Merlin though (I don't like his current stock Scorcher due to the sloping top tube) other than better tire clearance.


----------



## erol/frost (Jan 3, 2004)

I admire the photography aswell as the bikes...


----------



## terminaut (Dec 19, 2003)

totally_fixxated said:


> BEAUTIFUL!
> How about a titanium chaser?


LOL. Here are some wacky titanium cranks for ya.


----------



## terminaut (Dec 19, 2003)

terminaut said:


> Recent shots of a few of my favorite track bikes:


Yeeha! The Huffy alluded to in my sig... in street form.


----------



## totally_fixxated (Aug 24, 2005)

Thank you sir! May I have another?
Requesting white Paramount foto.
http://chainedrevolution.com/CS/blogs/terminaut/archive/2006/05/08/10.aspx


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

*Awesome bikes and pictures!*

That is quite a collection you have there, and I am glad someone has a bigger Ti problem than I do! And speaking of Ti cranks, has anyone tried a set of titanium cranks from XACD? The price was very reasonable, Octalink or ISIS compatible, and I think they had different spiders available. I really need a set, but I think someone else should try them first!

Mark


----------



## terminaut (Dec 19, 2003)

bikeny said:


> Has anyone tried a set of titanium cranks from XACD?
> 
> Mark


I'm sitting on the fence myself. If they took Paypal I'd probably have a set already... but as it is they only accept wired bank transfers last I checked.


----------



## terminaut (Dec 19, 2003)

totally_fixxated said:


> Thank you sir! May I have another?
> Requesting white Paramount foto.
> https://chainedrevolution.com/CS/blogs/terminaut/archive/2006/05/08/10.aspx


When I next get a chance I'll dig the white "Paramount" out from the trenches (I still have a bunch of bikes in the queue). That bike was purportedly raced by (the infamous) Mark Whitehead and is in reality a '73 Raleigh Professional disguised as a Schwinn team bike. 

In the meantime, here's a pool-shot of the Merlin. I'll have to make sure to wipe off all the hand prints next time as they really show with the lighting.


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

*them*



terminaut said:


> LOL. Here are some wacky titanium cranks for ya.


them are whackee fo sho


----------



## terminaut (Dec 19, 2003)

ernesto_from_Wisconsin said:


> them are whackee fo sho


LOL. Yeah I don't know why I have those cranks.

It's completely off topic (aside from being whacked), but for those of you who don't mind some shifting check out my 1930's Italian racer. This is one of my favorites in the collection.

http://www.chainedrevolution.com/images/bikes/legnano/details.htm


----------



## SlowSSer (Dec 19, 2003)

terminaut said:


> LOL. Yeah I don't know why I have those cranks.
> 
> It's completely off topic (aside from being whacked), but for those of you who don't mind some shifting check out my 1930's Italian racer. This is one of my favorites in the collection.
> 
> http://www.chainedrevolution.com/images/bikes/legnano/details.htm


that chain tensioner system is rather innovative! release, shift, reset!


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

terminaut said:


> I'm sitting on the fence myself. If they took Paypal I'd probably have a set already... but as it is they only accept wired bank transfers last I checked.


That was my thought as well. Although if we get a couple of people together to order them, the shipping and bank fees will be a lot cheaper per person. I will have to look into that!

Mark

PS: Maybe I should ask them if they make titanium drop bars also!


----------



## Rootberry (Jul 27, 2005)

In that light, it looks as though it has been fondled thoroughly- I Commend You!


----------



## bobbyOCR (Feb 11, 2007)

Le Creme cranks. Whoa lightness. With a death wish.


----------



## terminaut (Dec 19, 2003)

totally_fixxated said:


> Thank you sir! May I have another?
> Requesting white Paramount foto.


Here ya go...


















​


----------



## terminaut (Dec 19, 2003)

*PoolOdrome!*


_(click photo for larger version)_


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

*it just keeps scrolling to the side!!*



terminaut said:


>


i hate you


----------



## totally_fixxated (Aug 24, 2005)

*where's the water?*



terminaut said:


> Here ya go...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you sir!...Let's go swimmin!


----------



## one1spede (Aug 5, 2005)

I LOVE this stuff. Really nice. My only trackie is a Waterford special edition from 93, their first year as Waterford. It was drilled for a rear brake. Shame. But even in it's finest, doesn't begin to compare to any of these. Beautiful bikes. The Ti one is something special and fits well with the rest of the collection.

Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## one1spede (Aug 5, 2005)

ps. This could make for a killer screen saver.


----------



## terminaut (Dec 19, 2003)

My latest... a bike I'd been pursuing for over 2 years. This is a circa 1952 Cinelli Pista.


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

terminaut said:


> My latest... a bike I'd been pursuing for over 2 years. This is a circa 1952 Cinelli Pista.


Looks clean! Has it been ridden?


----------



## terminaut (Dec 19, 2003)

uno-speedo said:


> Looks clean! Has it been ridden?


That's "trick photography" that makes it look clean.  There are traces of rust peppering on the lugs and such (but overall it's in decent shape).

There are definitely some miles on it as the prior owner rode it a lot.


----------



## totally_fixxated (Aug 24, 2005)

*Bella!*



terminaut said:


> My latest... a bike I'd been pursuing for over 2 years. This is a circa 1952 Cinelli Pista.


Another Gem! Where do you dig these up? Secret underground trackbike pipeline? 

Wooden rims?


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

terminaut said:


> My latest... a bike I'd been pursuing for over 2 years. This is a circa 1952 Cinelli Pista.


the most elusive of seat post binders!


----------



## terminaut (Dec 19, 2003)

hollister said:


> the most elusive of seat post binders!


That's for sure. Most of the old Cinelli parts are impossibly difficult to source.

Here's something even more elusive. As far as I know, only two bikes are known to have these very rare blue head badges... and I'm trying to work the underground trackbike pipeline so that I can also acquire the other one.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

terminaut said:


> That's for sure. Most of the old Cinelli parts are impossibly difficult to source.


i've got people


----------



## terminaut (Dec 19, 2003)

hollister said:


> i've got people


If youse people are dealing genuine Cinelli parts we need to talk!  I am also VERY interested in two of the Cinelli headsets. I want more actually... but don't want to hoard!


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

terminaut said:


> If youse people are dealing genuine Cinelli parts we need to talk!  I am also VERY interested in two of the Cinelli headsets. I want more actually... but don't want to hoard!


i would assume we know the same peeps, but i'll make a call

heres a 59 i did a while back
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=202519&highlight=cinelli

(ps: that "huffy" is rather nice. 7-11, and made by Ben i assume?)


----------



## terminaut (Dec 19, 2003)

hollister said:


> i would assume we know the same peeps, but i'll make a call
> 
> heres a 59 i did a while back
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=202519&highlight=cinelli
> ...


VERY, very nice '59 SC! I would deck it out with just a couple more elusive Cinelli parts but she's a beaut regardless.

Yup. That Huffy is Ben-built and if you can get used to the toe-overlap it rides fantastic.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

The man has a disease.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

illnacord said:


> The man has a disease.


we should all be so lucky


----------



## ito (Feb 18, 2004)

God Damn. Hollister has explained and explained how he has a disease when it comes to these bikes. I didn't know how bad it could get.

Some seriously beautiful bikes in this thread. I could only be so lucky. 

On second thought, I like my inexpensive, steel 29er that is scratched and covered with dirt. It matches the owner I guess. :madman:


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

illnacord said:


> The man has a disease.


Ti itis...... Incurable, sucks up all the moooooolah in sight; fills up all storage space.. 



hollister said:


> we should all be so lucky


We should all be so lucky as to be able to pursue the disease as terminaut has been, uh, blessed. :crazy:


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I am a dirt jumper at heart and I'm usually not into the whole road or fixie thing(though I do ride singlespeed)

But that bike in the first post gave me a boner. It is a work of art and I have to say I'm extremely impressed.


----------



## terminaut (Dec 19, 2003)

*1937 Malvern Star Oppy Lightweight Racer*

A professional track machine from Australia. Check out the one piece bar/stem combo.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

*ooooooh*

BSA bits, and is that a sprinter saddle?


----------



## terminaut (Dec 19, 2003)

hollister said:


> BSA bits, and is that a sprinter saddle?


Yeah, all the components have the BSA piled arms logo engraved and the saddle is *I think* an old oval-logo B17 Flyer, which has similar profile to the Sprinter but might be a bit lighter.

Nickel-chrome front end:









Lightened BSA drivetrain:


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

why no san rensho's?

w/DA 10 pitch:ihih: 

and where do i get a few stands like the ones you have?


----------



## terminaut (Dec 19, 2003)

hollister said:


> why no san rensho's?
> 
> w/DA 10 pitch:ihih:
> 
> and where do i get a few stands like the ones you have?


LOL. Next up is a gorgeous early Nagasawa with Suntour Superbe Pro NJS... 

Those are Cinelli stands, and if I come across any more I'm sorry to say they'll head straight for my house.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

terminaut said:


> LOL. Next up is a gorgeous early Nagasawa with Suntour Superbe Pro NJS...
> 
> Those are Cinelli stands, and if I come across any more I'm sorry to say they'll head straight for my house.


nice!

got a few old "desmone" stands, but they dont look nearly as elegant as those Cinelli's.

found a nice "illegal" 10 groupo for sale, and they always look so nice on 3's.soooooo....


----------



## terminaut (Dec 19, 2003)

hollister said:


> nice!
> 
> got a few old "desmone" stands, but they dont look nearly as elegant as those Cinelli's.
> 
> found a nice "illegal" 10 groupo for sale, and they always look so nice on 3's.soooooo....


Man, I'm not cultured enough... I'm clueless on "desmone" and "illegal". Help?


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

terminaut said:


> Heheh... That would only happen if somebody was foolish enough to ride it.  That there is definitely a display-only saddle....


You could say it is a cutting edge saddle


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

terminaut said:


> Man, I'm not cultured enough... I'm clueless on "desmone" and "illegal". Help?


desmone= the dude that made them(pics on tuesday)

really?! "illegal" DA 10 pitch was outlawed (unfair advantage and all)


----------



## terminaut (Dec 19, 2003)

*1954 Bianchi Reparto Corse Pista (ie. Coppi era)*


----------



## MellowCat (Jan 12, 2004)

Looks to be in very nice condition! How many bikes do you have now?


----------



## totally_fixxated (Aug 24, 2005)

*Celeste*



terminaut said:


>


Time to open up the Tam Pham TrackBike museum! :thumbsup:


----------



## terminaut (Dec 19, 2003)

MellowCat said:


> Looks to be in very nice condition! How many bikes do you have now?


I was lucky that this bike has 50+ year-old original paint. I suppose that vintage track bikes will usually be in good condition since they don't tend to be subjected to weather.

I've got too many bikes at this point and will need to whittle the stable down to just the very special bikes with some historical significance.


----------



## terminaut (Dec 19, 2003)

totally_fixxated said:


> Time to open up the Tam Pham TrackBike museum! :thumbsup:


LOL. With the kids, there's no room to do display the bikes properly in my house otherwise I'd setup something. For now, you can travel to the Velo-Rendezvous event each fall and see some of my bikes. I brought 6 of them to the last event a couple of months ago.


----------



## one1spede (Aug 5, 2005)

You've got a stunning collection. I'd hate to see them split up, but of course, understand. This is one of my favorite posts to visit, amazing goods you have. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## terminaut (Dec 19, 2003)

*Pogliaghi Italcorse Pista*

A very special bike from around the 1960 or so. Equipped with 1st-generation Campagnolo Pista components, this is high on my list of favorite bikes. Pogliaghi was a master at building world-championship track framesets.










































































​


----------



## one1spede (Aug 5, 2005)

As usual, thanks for sharing. Still my favorite thread. Wonderful stuff. The condition of these bikes is really amazing.


----------



## shatbirdbicycle (Apr 27, 2006)

*1936*

This is a 1936 demo Schwinn Parmount Track bike. Two brothers designed and sold this bike to Schwinn as their platform.


----------



## terminaut (Dec 19, 2003)

shatbirdbicycle said:


> This is a 1936 demo Schwinn Paramount Track bike. Two brothers designed and sold this bike to Schwinn as their platform.


Nice looking bike. Can you elaborate on the who the "two brothers" are that you're referring to? According to most sources (including Schwinn), it was 6-day bike builder Emil Wastyn who created the Paramount for Schwinn.

It would be great to see a shot of the underside of your BB shell for identifying markings as some features of your frameset are inconsistent with the known early Paramounts - and I would like to include it in the registry for early Paramounts (link) if in fact we can verify it is a Paramount of sorts.

_(my #1 Paramount)_


----------



## Andy aka Rut (Jan 12, 2004)

You still do the bike thing Termie????

when are you going to find the dirt again????


----------



## terminaut (Dec 19, 2003)

Andy aka Rut said:


> You still do the bike thing Termie????
> 
> when are you going to find the dirt again????


LOL. Dirt?!!! Won't I get all dirty and dusty? 

It's mostly just this sort of stuff at this phase of my aging process.


----------



## terminaut (Dec 19, 2003)

Andy aka Rut said:


> You still do the bike thing Termie????
> 
> when are you going to find the dirt again????


Oh hey...


----------



## Andy aka Rut (Jan 12, 2004)

I guess neither of us do the things we used to do?!!

thanks for the memory and the laugh!


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Very nice collection. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## terminaut (Dec 19, 2003)

*Gloria track bike*

Ferrari was busy creating their red Barchettas at the time... and in nearby Milano, Gloria was putting the finishing touches on this Garibaldina track bike.

This bike is unique in that the entire frame is brushed nickel-plated and the intricate lugs are chromed.


















​


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

how much did u drop off on that mug!!!???


----------



## Dirty Bastard (Jan 23, 2008)

*porn*



terminaut said:


> _(click photo for larger version)_


DUDE I havnt came so good in a long time... I and many people reading this can only dream of that collection. But I will be the first person to say that this is a MTB forum... but after seeing your bikes we forget, wana get some mad hits on a post hit roadbikereview in the fixy forum. You are a truly amazing bike freak.


----------



## moschika (Jan 12, 2004)

hey term,

you should post these in the RBR retro section. i'm sure many there would love to see these.


----------



## 4loveofSS (Sep 4, 2008)

Took my breath away...I absolutely love Ti. An incredible instrument. Well done!


----------

